# Video!! Crossroads New Boer Kids, 5, 6 and 7 days old!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a video from today! Little stinkers!! We have our hands FULL!! 

Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love watching the babies pop around. They are just too fun!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just love your vids you are so talented!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking goaties! The kids are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

Which ones are doelings and what are your prices if u r selling them ?


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

They are just way too cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the video. I so love to watch them running around.. I am housebound right now taking care of my brother who is dying and I so enjoy this site and can hardly wait til I can get my farm started up.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! I am just loving life right now!! They are all so much fun!

Frosty... I am so sorry about your brother. I'm sure he and your family is so grateful for your help right now. 

Liberty Belle( red kid with tiny white stripe on her right side) and Beauty( red kid with two white front feet jumping around the rock) are the two doelings. We are going to keep both of them for now.  

Both traditional bucks and the grey-ish buck are for sale. But no doelings currently.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are so friendly, 90% of my kids see me and run as fast as they can . But very cute kids and video


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AHHHH!!!!!! 
I love them even more now! They are all getting thicker!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Welllll.. we spend quite a bit of time with our goats! That's why they are so friendly!  

Aren't they just adorable?? Beauty, Star's doe, is "unbelievable cute"!! I think it's her ears! I love her!! She's the one jumping around the rock in the first part of the video. She's a little nudge to the others though. When they are all sleeping soundly under the heat lamps, she comes romping over the top of them because she wants to play! I've seen her do that over and over! 

I can't wait to see how these guys all mature. The first show is in 8-9 weeks... I think we are going to show the doelings. Bucks aren't allowed.  Last year there were only 4 does in the 0-3 class... and we had 3 of them! Ruby was 1st, Diamonds was 2nd and our other doe was 4th. Not exactly a competitive show, but I just like to hear what the judge has to say about them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great video, cute kids! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> !!!


Not sure where my message went!!! Lol

Good luck at the show if you do go!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

That's it! I'm offically in love! That little paint is gorgeous! Along with the rest of them, Congratulations! So beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you BoerMaster!! We are so thrilled with them!!


----------

